# Forum becoming unusable on Tesco Hull mk1



## shouldbeinbed (15 Jan 2015)

Follow up to the below link thread

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/weird-post-edit-box-behaviour.170422/

This is happening increasingly often to me, on every quote I make now after 2-3 words typed it will jump into the quoted posters name and overwrite it with the last word typed whilst also typing the word below.

The cursor also randomly jumps in other posts

I also have great difficulty, when a post exceeds the length of the edit box, because the text won't scroll so when the cursor does jump, I can't get back to the end of the thread to keep typing. I have to post it as-is and then edit it (edit-just happened here) to make it scroll once more. I can end up having to edit a post several times to get it done.

It seems unique amongst my devices to the Hudl on Android 4.2.2

Works fine on Mac & PM desktop & my windows mobile smartphone.


----------



## mjr (15 Jan 2015)

What browser are you using and can you install another one for comparison? It's working OK for me in Lightning with JavaScript switched off.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Jan 2015)

It does a similar thing if i use predictive text on my Sony Experia Z and i can't use smilies, on my Samsung galaxy tab it is fine.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> What browser are you using and can you install another one for comparison? It's working OK for me in Lightning with JavaScript switched off.


 CM Browser, I will give the horrible inbuilt chrome a go and see if that improves things.


----------



## zimzum42 (16 Jan 2015)

The jumping thing makes it sound like it's just taking a long time to finish loading - like it loads enough to let you start typing, but at the point where the page is fully loaded, the cursor jumps back to the start of the box.

Which might mean it's just that your hudl is running slow and needs sprucing up?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jan 2015)

Testing testing E="zimzum42, post: 3479346, member: 157"]The jumping thing makes it sound like it's just taking a long time to finish loading - like it loads enough to let you start typing, but at the point where the page is fully loaded, the cursor jumps back to the start of the box.

Which might mean it's just that your hudl is running slow and needs sprucing up?[/QUOTE]
Thest


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Jan 2015)

Above tried on photon browser, doing exactly the same as CM browser & wouldn't scroll to let me back down to the Thest word 

To answer the Question, shouldn't be a cluttered Hudl as 've I (there you go again) factory reset it this week & been quite spartan in what has gone back on. Different keyboards have no remedial effect either.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jan 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> It does a similar thing if i use predictive text on my Sony Experia Z and i can't use smilies, on my Samsung galaxy tab it is fine.


Smilies will work if you change your keyboard. I have installed Google's keyboard and resolved the issue. There a post in here somewhere about it.

Your alternative is to just type in the code for the smilies. So without the spaces : cry : gives  but remembering them all was a pain.

I'm on a Sony xperia z2.

Link here
www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-tablet-wont-do-emicons-resolved.168773/


----------

